# EddyFlower is Back



## EddyFlowerTeam (Apr 11, 2011)

The EddyFlower Team is proud to announce the launch of EddyFlower’s NEW web application. We have been working hard over the last two years to develop the most comprehensive resource for whitewater enthusiasts. Over the coming years we are planning on adding more features not available on any other website. Let us know if you want a feature, chances are it is already in the works. We will have the remaining runs added over the coming months (600 to go), so check back daily for updated rivers and content. EddyFlower is free so go ahead and sign up to take advantage of all our new features. 

EddyFlower

Brand NEW platform 
Fully rebuilt from the ground up. Faster, more secure and better in all ways.

New Features
Cross-Site Unit Conversion from English to Metric
Updated River Database
Each River has its own Facebook Comment Feed 
Filter Runs by Class, River, Location, and Level
Track Your Favorite Runs
Keep a River Log
Receive Email Flow Notifications
Swap gear
New boat guide, plus specs on all the classics
Add your favorite run, photos, videos and stories easily
New interface with all the same features you know and love

We hope you enjoy the new site and we want to thank you for your support over the years. 

See you on the river.
-- The EddyFlower Team


----------

